# SOME VERY BAD NEWS



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 4, 2009)

If those of you in So Cal could keep me informed. With great saddness and shock I have to annouce that my father in law who was my best friend, mentor and flight instructor was killed today in an L-29 crash north of LA. Any news you guys hear, please feel free to post here or E mail me. Many thanks!!!

Joe


----------



## Soren (Jul 4, 2009)

Very sad to hear that FLYBOYJ 

My condolences. I'll pray for you and your family.

I hope you're with your family, can't do without them in times likes these.


----------



## Catch22 (Jul 4, 2009)

Wow, terrible news! Best wishes from me!


----------



## Amsel (Jul 4, 2009)

I am very sorry to hear of your loss.


----------



## BombTaxi (Jul 4, 2009)

My condolences to you and your family FBJ


----------



## Maximowitz (Jul 4, 2009)

My sympathies and condolences to you. Very sad. Chin up mate.


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Jul 4, 2009)

I'm very sorry to hear this Flyboy, you and your family are in my thoughts.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 4, 2009)

Thanks guys - we're trying to hold the family together. Again you guys in SoCal, any news you might hear plaes let us know.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 4, 2009)

DAMN! Very sorry to hear this. My deepest condolences to you and your family Joe.


----------



## Doughboy (Jul 4, 2009)

My prayers are with you and your family, FLYBOYJ.


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 4, 2009)

That's terrible news. My condolences to you and your family.

This just posted on CNN: 2 killed in California plane crash – The CNN Wire - CNN.com Blogs


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 4, 2009)

GrauGeist said:


> That's terrible news. My condolences to you and your family.
> 
> This just posted on CNN: 2 killed in California plane crash – The CNN Wire - CNN.com Blogs



Thanks for the link - it was hard for us to get info. Its starting to hit the major news sources now.


----------



## Wildcat (Jul 4, 2009)

Terrible news Joe. Deepest condolences to you and your family.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 4, 2009)

Jesus Christ Joe, man Im so sorry for u and ur wifes loss.... Truly unbelievable brother... Please send our best regards to ur wife and her family Joe...

Damn sorry to hear this kinda news, take care of urself...


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 4, 2009)

Very sorry to hear of this FBJ. You and your family are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 4, 2009)

Two people were killed Saturday afternoon when an old-style military plane that had flown over a local parade earlier in the day crashed in the Tehachapi area, igniting a grass fire that authorities said was quickly contained.

One of the victims was the manager of the Tehachapi Municipal Airport, David Zweigle, age 42, said his sister-in-law, Kristi Zweigle.

The other victim, the pilot, also worked at the airport and was experienced in flying, said Mike Nixon, owner of a Tehachapi business that restores vintage aircraft.

Authorities did not release names of the people confirmed killed.

The plane was believed to be a Czechoslovakian-built L-29 Delfin that took part in local festivities earlier in the day.

The aircraft came to a stop in the 20000 block of Old Town Road , said Lt. J.R. Rodriguez of the county sheriff's department.

"It looks like it exploded upon impact," he said.

Nixon said the plane hit ground in a field about 1,000 feet from the road, then bounced or skidded onto asphalt.

The crash was first reported at around 1:30 p.m..

Firefighters were able to protect four or five nearby structures that had been threatened by the two- or three-acre grass fire, said Sean Collins, a public information officer with the county fire department.

Tehachapi professional photographer Nick Smirnoff said the L-29 was among three that flew in a city-organized holiday parade Saturday.

As in years past, he said, the planes flew over a parade route in celebration of the Fourth of July.

Officials from the National Transportation Safety Board and the Federal Aviation Administration were investigating the crash.


----------



## pbfoot (Jul 4, 2009)

Sorry Joe about your loss I've read much about your father in law in the years I have been here and and feel for you and also for aviation in general as he was an aviator par excellence


----------



## Butters (Jul 4, 2009)

Very sorry to hear this. My condolences to you and your loved ones.

James


----------



## RabidAlien (Jul 4, 2009)

Prayin for you and yours, FBJ.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jul 5, 2009)

I hadn't heard anything about this until now.
My condolences to the family.


Wheels


----------



## evangilder (Jul 5, 2009)

Damn Joe, this is terrible news. Words fail at a time like this. Our thoughts and prayers go out to you and your wife. Please let us know if you need anything. You know we are here for you, buddy.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 5, 2009)

Folks - thanks for everything.

As you could imagine I'm pretty numb. Been dealing with the legal folks and soon the NTSB. I'll have more info during the next few days. I'll check in on occasion to give an update and ban the occsaional spammer. Again thanks for your thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Maestro (Jul 5, 2009)

Sorry to hear this, mate. My condolences to you and your family.


----------



## evangilder (Jul 5, 2009)

Having met Bob a few times over the years myself, I can see what a horrible loss this is to you and your family.

You know where to reach me Joe, if you need anything. If you and the missus need a place to crash in SoCal or anything, let me know. Villa Van Gilder is always open to aviators and friends (and those who are both) in need.


----------



## Burmese Bandit (Jul 5, 2009)

I can offer you nothing my sympathy and condolences.
I know your wife must be distraught. Please give my sympathy to her, as well. 
I am sure he is now looking down from that great airfield in the sky. 
Blue skies, forever.


----------



## trackend (Jul 5, 2009)

Joe, Im not very literate so I am unable in words to express my regrets to yourself ,your family and especialy your wifes terrible loss you have my deepest and profound sympathies.

with heart felt sadness
Lee


----------



## muller (Jul 5, 2009)

RIP

Condolences to you and your family Joe.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 5, 2009)

Oh my God! That's terrible Joe, just bl**dy terrible! I'm so very sorry for your untimelly loss of a loved one. Please accept and forward most heartfelt and sincere sympathies and condolences to the rest of the family, you're all with me!


----------



## Graeme (Jul 5, 2009)

Terrible news. Sincere condolences to all concerned.


----------



## imalko (Jul 5, 2009)

I'm very sorry to hear this. Terrible news indeed. Please receive my condolences.


----------



## Geedee (Jul 5, 2009)

Words fail mate.

We are all here, if we can help at all, just ask away


----------



## v2 (Jul 5, 2009)

My condolences to you and your family FBJ!


----------



## Coors9 (Jul 5, 2009)

I'm so sorry for you and your family, all the best to you FBJ


----------



## Colin1 (Jul 5, 2009)

That's dreadful news Joe
as Gary says, words fail with news like this
My thoughts are with you and your family


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 5, 2009)

Holy ****! I am so sorry to hear this Joe! My prayers go out to you and your family! As Eric said, you know how to get in touch with all of us on the team. Do not hesitate to do so, if you need anything.


----------



## BikerBabe (Jul 5, 2009)

I'm very sorry to hear about this great loss to you, your wife and your family.
I just hope that he died, doing what he loved most to do - fly. That's not the worst way to die.
You are all in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Pisis (Jul 5, 2009)

I just read it in the Czech news and immediately I started to make worries if it wasn't you, Joe. I'm deeply moved by what has happened... Sorry to hear this. I'm with you, please accept my condoliencies.

V USA spadlo ?eské tryskové letadlo, dva lidé zahynuli – Novinky.cz


----------



## ellis995 (Jul 5, 2009)

my condolences to you and your families FBJ


----------



## Marcel (Jul 5, 2009)

Our thoughts are with you Joe. We wish you, your wife and you all the strength to deal with the loss.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 5, 2009)

Aw crap....REAL sorry to see your bad news Joe, deepest sympathies mate....to you, your wife and family..


----------



## Njaco (Jul 5, 2009)

Sorry to hear this Joe. My prayers are for you, your wife and your families.


----------



## evangilder (Jul 5, 2009)

I know it offers no solace, but looking at a news story in Bakersfield, I saw this:


> I WAS SITTING ON MY FRONT DECK AS THE PLANES CAME BY ONE CAME DOWN ON THE ROAD IN FRONT OF MY HOUSE I HAVE TO THINK HE PUT IT THERE TO AVOID THE HOMES *I THINK WE HAVE A REAL HERO TO THANK* ON OLD TOWN ROAD GOD BLESS THEM



A gentleman and hero to the end.


----------



## ccheese (Jul 5, 2009)

Damn, Joe..... Just saw this today. Sorry to hear this kind of news. Condolences to you and your family. 

FYI, nothing in the east coast newspapers.

Charles


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 5, 2009)




----------



## ToughOmbre (Jul 5, 2009)

Very sorry to hear of your family's loss Joe. Our sincerest condolences. As stated previously by the members of this forum, we are here for you, your family is in our prayers. 

TO


----------



## syscom3 (Jul 5, 2009)

There's nothing more I think I can say other than you have my sincerest condolences.


----------



## Thorlifter (Jul 5, 2009)

Joe, I just got back from the 4th weekend and am catching up on the forum. I'm sorry to hear about your families loss. My prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 5, 2009)

Again, thanks all!

Dad - RIP!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jul 5, 2009)

From what I have read in the comments sections of the stories I have found, he picked the only spot available to keep from hitting the houses.






My Condolences again for your families loss Joe.


Wheels


----------



## Matt308 (Jul 5, 2009)

Wow... I'm so sorry to hear this, Joe. My thoughts are with your family.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 5, 2009)

evangilder said:


> I know it offers no solace, but looking at a news story in Bakersfield, I saw this:
> 
> 
> A gentleman and hero to the end.



I second that!


----------



## Sweb (Jul 5, 2009)

My sincerest condolences to you and your family. Another missing man formation flies past.


----------



## Erich (Jul 5, 2009)

Joe ~

what can I truly say except I am so sorry for your loss of your Father in law. you know the pain/Grief will be with you for a very long time and you know what it is ok to grieve even though the common man would say suck it up and get over it, I say to Hell with them

you and your Familie are in our prayers, I'll be participating in my own Fathers memorial this upcoming weekend 

yf E ~


----------



## evangilder (Jul 5, 2009)

Blue skies and tail winds, Bob. You will be missed by many.


----------



## CRASHGATE3 (Jul 5, 2009)

I havent been on this site for a long time...what with one thing or another...and when I take a look again and try to catch up I find sad news....
Its nice to see so much support and kind thoughts for you and your family here..
Here's mine from across the water....hang in there...


----------



## sunny91 (Jul 5, 2009)

My condolences to you and your family.

Sunny


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 5, 2009)

Thanks Guys and thanks for posting that photo Eric - I was actually looking at it earlier today.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 5, 2009)

One last tribute


----------



## evangilder (Jul 5, 2009)

Let me dig through my photos and see if I can come up with a nice tribute. I am shocked and saddened by this, but know that what I feel is nothing even close to what you and your family is experiencing. Our hearts go out to you all.


----------



## Juha (Jul 5, 2009)

I’m very sad to hear of your loss.
My deepest condolences to you and your family FlyboyJ

Juha


----------



## gumbyk (Jul 5, 2009)

Sorry to hear of your loss, Flyboy. My deepest symapthies to you and your family.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 5, 2009)

Dam that blows, my deepest sympathy for you and your family.


----------



## davparlr (Jul 5, 2009)

Sorry for your loss. My prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## marshall (Jul 5, 2009)

My deepest condolences, it's very sad news, he must have been a great man.


----------



## Ferdinand Foch (Jul 5, 2009)

Oh God, Flyboy, I'm so sorry what happened. My prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## sabrina (Jul 6, 2009)

Flyboy, I can't tell you how sorry I am. I know what it's like and it never gets any easier to withstand or for other people to understand. Take it one day at a time, it's the only way to get through it. Stay in touch on the forum and don't forget to take care of yourself...


----------



## Wurger (Jul 6, 2009)

I join all people here with my sympathies and condolences to you Joe and your family.You all are in our prayers.


----------



## Airframes (Jul 6, 2009)

Joe, I was shocked and saddened to read this terrible news. I only wish I could offer more than my thoughts and prayers. I know that no one else can truly feel the pain and loss you are experiencing at this time, but if it helps just a little, I at least understand, having lost more than one close friend in similar circumstances.


----------



## rochie (Jul 6, 2009)

my deepest sympathies FlyboyJ and you and your family are in my thoughts


----------



## timshatz (Jul 6, 2009)

Very sorry to hear that FBJ. Incredible sad news. My condolences.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 6, 2009)

My sympathies and prayers are sent for you and your family in this sad time.


----------



## seesul (Jul 6, 2009)

OMG Joe!
This is hard to believe and also hard to believe what your family is going through now...
I read the article in Czech and would never think it was your father in law...
Joe, my friend, my deepest condolences to you and your family.


----------



## drgondog (Jul 6, 2009)

FLYBOYJ said:


> If those of you in So Cal could keep me informed. With great saddness and shock I have to annouce that my father in law who was my best friend, mentor and flight instructor was killed today in an L-29 crash north of LA. Any news you guys hear, please feel free to post here or E mail me. Many thanks!!!
> 
> Joe



Condolences to you and the family, Joe


----------



## diddyriddick (Jul 7, 2009)

Sorry for your family's loss. RIP.


----------



## Henk (Jul 12, 2009)

So sorry to hear mate. My regards to your family.


----------

